# Nano planted tank



## Alasse

Capacity: 34 Litres
Filtration: Finnex PX-360 Canister
Heater: 50W
Lighting: Desklamp
Substrate: Flourite
Wood: Manzanita & Goldvine
Rocks: Unknown (looks a bit like Bluestone)
Plants: Various Anubias, Swords & Crypts
Stock: 2x Pair of Tiger Endlers & Cherry shrimp


----------



## sandybottom

very nice visual balance.beautiful anubias. great job on deco.


----------



## Chesh

Welcome to the forum, Alasse! Your tank is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Alasse

Updated Pic


----------



## pennyls9332

aww i love it. its so pretty


----------



## Chesh

It _IS_ pretty!!! 34L is not a lot of tank space to work with, you've done brilliantly!
I have a soft spot for rhizome plants - this tiny tank makes me swoonish. ^__^
How are the shrimpies getting on there? If I were a shrimp, I'd be _loving_ it!!!


----------



## Alasse

Thank you 

Shrimp are going great, they are often out and about doing their shrimpy thing


----------



## Chesh

*luffs shrimpy things*


----------



## willow

i like it..i like it a lot :-D


----------



## Alasse

As of today i have endler fry...so tiny and so cute!

One of the boys


----------

